# Getting Older



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 5, 2016)

_My brother sent me this:_
_



_This getting older is not what it's cracked up to be. I still have a 30 year old mind set but it's stuck in a 61 year old body. I don't bounce as well as I used to and it takes twice as long to heal. LOL
There is a place down the road from me that gives you a free lobster on your birthday so I guess I'll head down there and grab one. On the way back I will stop at Dennys and get my free meal. Then it's on to the Legion for a birthday drink.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Y'all play nice till I get back.
**G**


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday, youngster!

(67 in three weeks.)


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 5, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean. I'm approaching 64 now and I can't bend down like I used to.  Thank God for telescoping magnets and slip-on shoes!  I do like all the perks I get though.  Senor discounts for McD's coffee and early bird dinners.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bub. 61 ain't so bad. I passed that one a while back. 70 for me  this time around.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Sandia (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday to ya, don't want to miss any. I am like Bill, be 72 in May. Man, where did it go. Thank the Lord every morning for another day.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy B-Day gator, and many more to come. I've got 65 coming up in a month. Medicare kicks in on March first. Things do get a little tougher, but you have to keep moving or they bury you.  Mike


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday Gator! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 5, 2016)

Who let that kid in here?   HAPPY BIRTHDAY GATOR!!!!


----------



## David S (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Gator.  71 here.. Where are all the youngsters?  Don't tell me our kids don't work with their heads  AND hands anymore.

David


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 5, 2016)

*HB2U*


----------



## higgite (Feb 5, 2016)

grumpygator said:


> This getting older is not what it's cracked up to be.



Yeah, but it beats the alternative. 

Happy B-day, Gator.

Tom


----------



## thomas s (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Gator.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## savarin (Feb 5, 2016)

happy birthday youngster, 67 here on new years eve, always a good party. Could do without the constant pain though.


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 5, 2016)

David S said:


> Happy Birthday Gator.  71 here.. Where are all the youngsters?  Don't tell me our kids don't work with their heads  AND hands anymore.
> 
> David


Im only 36 physically, but I will be immature forever mentally!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday, Mr. Gator, sir.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 5, 2016)

My 20 year old mind and my 69 year old body have some interesting fights sometimes---seems as though I always lose who ever wins. If I had known that I would live this long I would have taken much better care of myself.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 6, 2016)

Happy birthday.

A couple of years behind ya myself.


----------



## savarin (Feb 6, 2016)

Guys, what year did your mind stop at?
Mine is 27, I like the music from then, I still think thats how old I am, my kids think I dont act my age, I still think I can do all the things I did then.
The major problem is I start to do them and it doesnt cross my mind until its too late that the frame work isnt that strong any more.
Physically it sucks, mentally though its great, I look at some old farts of 30 to 40 (you know the type) and think "Phew! Glad I'm not that old"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 6, 2016)

Somebody close the damn gate, the puppies are running rampant.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2016)

First off , HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! Some time back I would walk into the breakroom and watch my co-workers reading the newspaper with their heads in the most awkwardest positions and I would laugh at them . They would try to see their watch with their arms extended etc , I would tell them that they needed a longer arm . At the age of 45 I joined them in this battle . I find it frustrating to say the least . Why can't they provide work within one's sight limitations ????? Too far . To close . Rant over .


----------



## Bamban (Feb 6, 2016)

There was older gentleman who worked for me at one time left me these words on his retirement. "Getting old is not for sissies"

Happy Birthday!

I've been enjoying retirement since age 59, I will turn 64 this year and this week i finally decided to apply and join the ranks of Social Security recipients. Just the thought of receiving SS check makes me feel older. When I woke up this morning it seems like the aches and pains just doubled...


----------



## TommyD (Feb 6, 2016)

savarin said:


> Guys, what year did your mind stop at?
> Mine is 27, I like the music from then, I still think thats how old I am, my kids think I dont act my age, I still think I can do all the things I did then.
> The major problem is I start to do them and it doesnt cross my mind until its too late that the frame work isnt that strong any more.
> Physically it sucks, mentally though its great, I look at some old farts of 30 to 40 (you know the type) and think "Phew! Glad I'm not that old"



My wife sometimes says I can act like a 2 y/o.....I have an 8 year old daughter that I raised from a 4 month old pup, who better to show a kid how to act like a kid than a kid that never grew up.

I'm stuck in the 70's, best music and I was full of **** and vinegar. I can hang with the young 'uns and **** and moan like the old farts.....especially after hanging with the young 'uns.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Feb 6, 2016)

happy birthday, my father is 91 and just told me he still works.... 15 minutes with a 5 hour break.


----------



## gotogojo (Feb 23, 2016)

happy 4 u gator in joy many more be up to 86 next time tired of waiting for the golden yrs to get here


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 23, 2016)

_    "They who would be young when they are old , must be old when they are young"_
_                                                                                                        John Ray 1670_
_Thanks Guys _
_   *G*_


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 29, 2016)

all this reminds me of the chorus of a song; I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now.  I wish I could remember who sang it, help me out guys.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't know how the hell I missed this, but belated birthday wishes for you, Gator!


----------



## middle.road (Feb 29, 2016)

Hehe, Happy Birthday ya Old Fart! May there be many, many more!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 29, 2016)

Your probably remembering it by "The Byrds" but it was written and also performed by Bob Dylan. Mike



eugene13 said:


> all this reminds me of the chorus of a song; I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now. I wish I could remember who sang it, help me out guys.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks Mike, now I'll have to dig through my vinyl's


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 1, 2016)

Or listen to it on You Tube:




Happy birthday!


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 1, 2016)

Having just turned 70, I don't feel 70. Yes, I got older but that's all. I will get older yet but that's OK, I'll deal with each step, one at a time.  I can deal with the word "Older" but not with the word "Old" I'm never getting old.

 "Billy G"


----------



## TommyD (Mar 1, 2016)

I used to **** off my dad, he used to ask me when I was gonna grow up. I replied, I'll grow old but I will NEVER grow up.


----------



## fixit (Mar 1, 2016)

grumpygator said:


> _My brother sent me this:_
> _
> 
> 
> ...




WISH TO HELL I WAS 61 AGAIN, I've got 13 years on you. OH WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY you lucky guy enjoy that drink.
fixit


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 1, 2016)

Whoops.... 
Found this thread late...

Happy Birthday gator... may you have more coming than you can manage (but you will try, that is what matters).

Pushing 64 here... a year and some change to medicare... and probably a new set of knees.  
The wisdom we have from the experience is good... the lack of physical ability to accomplish what our minds want to do... well that sucks.

However, as noted... the alternative to more birthdays... well that is not a good thing...

So Gater... wishing you many more B-days...


----------



## Cobra (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/8981167302...9.89954.89811673029/10153313821273030/?type=3

Something to keep in mind!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2016)

REALITY CHECK ---  The day on which we were born (Birthday) is the day we started our journey thru life. Each day brings us closer to the end of that journey. So with that in mind you never get old, only older. You see something is old only after it has reached it's expiration date. I have no clue when that is so I live every day as an entity, mine to live as I choose. You only get old after you are gone and I have much more I wish to see and accomplish.

"Billy G"


----------



## savarin (Mar 2, 2016)

But do we come with a "Best Before" date?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2016)

If you come with a "Best Used before Date" you will miss quite a bit of life. I prefer as is at the time . As Forest Gump said, "Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you get till you try."

 Billy G"


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 3, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Having just turned 70, I don't feel 70. Yes, I got older but that's all. I will get older yet but that's OK, I'll deal with each step, one at a time.  I can deal with the word "Older" but not with the word "Old" I'm never getting old.
> 
> "Billy G"



I am your senior by 5 years and knowledge of this fact hasn't stopped me  from thinking young.  Happy birthday..mine was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 3, 2016)

When I was a kid, my father was in Life Insurance. I remember him telling me that someone born when I was had a life expectancy of 68 years. I consider than my "*Use By*" date.  I'm nine years past that and still going (not sure how strong, but still going.)


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 5, 2016)

You dont stop playing when you get old, you get old when you stop playing!
So y'all get out there and have some fun!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm going to live until I die, as my 90 year old aunt told me over a beer a few years ago.  She did die, but she made the most of her 90 years.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------

